# Childs Bow



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

*I'm in the same boat*

and if you go to the left handed section of the classifieds I have a post in there that has lots of good info. Just thought I would give you a heads up.
Shanon


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

m80racin said:


> Any suggestions on a really good compound bow set up? My girl is 7 and wants to shoot. I would like to get her a quality set up to compete with. Thanks.


I would start her off with a browning micro-Adrenaline...very cheap and a VERY nice bow...it's a bow that will also be able to prolly fit her till she's 12 or 13 years old.
It goes to low draw and low poundage and is a very accurate bow..in our shop this is the number 1 seller because of it's great quality and great price.


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

m80racin said:


> Any suggestions on a really good compound bow set up? My girl is 7 and wants to shoot. I would like to get her a quality set up to compete with. Thanks.


I've started with a Browning Micro Midas 3 when I was 8 years old. I enjoyed it alot.Hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I startedout with a hoyt banshee. This was a very good boy and wasvery acurate. I also have talked to alot of younger kidswho shoot the Hoyt RinTec. I here this is a good boy. Thelast bow i recomend is the Ben Pearson Pathfinder. It has avery adjustable draw length whichis goodfor kids togrow into. Another nice feature is the limbs are are able to be changed out or new ones. So say you get her 20-30 pound limbs to start and later on she wants more pound or wants to hunt then shecan order new limbs which i belivie are around $75 and order 30-40, 40-50 and i belive 50-60. She will alsowant a sight.Thesure-loc prodegy is avery good begginer sight.


----------



## stayinalive (Mar 31, 2006)

*I shoot*

I shoot a Micro Midas III and It is a great bow for cheap. It shoots great and I WOULD RECOMIND that you use a whisker buisket and a stock dog sight.


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

*alpine micro*

my first bow was a alpine micro, a nice bow, cost was around 200, you can get it in different draw weights, i believe one set of limbs is 20-40 lbs and the other(which i had) was 30-50lbs


----------



## Wallyman (Aug 7, 2005)

*Stacey Tom Thumb*

I'd recommend you look at a Stacey Tom Thumb. I just picked one up for my 5 (almost 6) year old. It's got a very nice blue machined aluminum riser with gloss black limbs and awesome graphics. I bought this one used, and it came with two sets of eccentrics, string and buss cables. The first set runs 10-20 pounds, 18-20 inches, and the second set runs 35-45 pounds, 22-24 inches. Total deal was $130 + shipping.

As soon as I can get to the pro shop to have the lighter/shorter setup put on, I know he's gonna love it...that is, if I can keep the 8 year old sister away from it!

Now I just gotta decide if he should start with fingers or a release.


----------



## phataz (Mar 29, 2006)

*lokking for the perfect bow*

i have a micro midas 3 that i will sell for 120.theres even less then 30 arrows threw my daughter is stronger than i thought .so this is a cheap less then 2 week old bow and threee arrows for that price styd let me know quick taxidermy guy has a 8yr old...


----------



## phataz (Mar 29, 2006)

*realease shoot her*

have her consintrate on aiming and you pull the trigger so she learnsto hold on the target its an exercicse that will helpher learn alot...keeps them from jerking and follow threw....good luck start them young have a framed pic of my daughter holding a .357 trying to aim it at 5...


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Micro midas is a good bow, I use to shoot one 5 or 6 years ago. Whatever you decide don't go with the gennisis because it will teach her bad habits.


----------

